# Injury



## GouRonin (Oct 12, 2001)

Any hints for a internal bruising of the elbow and a sprained wrist from a combo Juju Gatame/wrist lock?

I got out and made him tap with a kneebar but it was lucky because my arm is numb now. A case of winning but walking away wounded.

I iced it right off. Then used some tiger balm and heat last night along with tylenol 3's. (Thank god in Canada they are available over the counter)

Suggestions? I intend to wrap it in tensor for my Kenpo class tonight.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 12, 2001)

1) See a doctor!  Don't want to risk not doing that.  Need to make sure there isn't any torn cartilage or damage to ligaments.

2) I hate to say it, but don't use it.  Ideally (or not, depending) you shouldn't train at all until it has healed, but I guess you could wrap and sling it and make sure to not use that arm during training.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2001)

Definately get it checked out by someone competent.  I did some damage to an arm several years back, and shruged it off.  Found out much later it had a hairline fracture and it took me years to bring it back to full function.  (stupid me, 18 and indestructable then)


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 12, 2001)

I had it looked at today. It's what i thought. Sprained wrist and a bruised elbow joint.

I can wrap it and roll but I have to take it easy.

Just wondered if anything like dit dat jow would help or not.

:cheers:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 12, 2001)

I never tried dit dat jow.  At one time, I was really keen on trying it, but I never got around to it and that interest has gone.  I'm pretty suspicious of most herbal remedies and whatnot.  

I'd simply take ibuprofen of some sort to help reduce swelling and offer some pain relief.  

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 13, 2001)

I wrapped it up in tensors and pumped myself full of drugs then went to class. I was ok. Not sure about the purple dragons running around the room though...


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 13, 2001)

Purple dragons are alright as long as you don't get 'em all riled up.  Leave them alone and they'll leave you alone  

Pink elephants, on the other hand...

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 13, 2001)

I was lucky I found the tensor bandages or I was going to just use duct tape.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 13, 2001)

Naw, not pre-med.  Actually, <snicker>, I'm an astrophysics undergrad.  I'm what you call a non-traditional college student, being that I'm married, with a child, and I'm older than some of my professors.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 14, 2001)

If you are not in medicine right now... you're pre-med.

God I used to pick babes so easy that way...

Seriously though the swelling is almost gone and so is the colouring. However I have been advised to take it easy. What I wonder is though what the hell makes up Dit Dat Jow?

 

Please don't gross me out too much.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 14, 2001)

I think the ingredients of dit da jow vary from person to person or company to company.  One fella I talked to told me about a brand of imported dit da jow that actually contained a blood toxin as an ingredient!  That info was enough to steer me away from any and all dit da jow.  

I'll stick with modern science/medicine, thank you 

 

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 14, 2001)

So far I am convinced Tiger Balm will cure even cancer.

But just make sure you don't scratch your nutz after you apply it. Truuuust me....
:erg:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2001)

Oh man, it was not funny. I can laugh about it now but then I was in a ball on the floor in a fetal position. I managed to crawl to the shower hoping the cool water would wash it off.

Actually, it has the opposite affect and intensifies it...

:erg:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

Gou, I'm laughing with ya...not at ya.  

I had a girlfriend several years back..had a sadistic side....for 'kicks' one day, she grabs the jar of Icy-Hot I had for my back, and -whap-  slapped a good amount on a shall we say, sensative area.... 

Every other part of my body was boiling in that shower....except what I wanted warm....

I can relate man....I can relate....


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 16, 2001)

Oh yeah?  My skin is very sensitive to most topical pain relief medication.  So far, there's been only one or two I could use...anything causes extreme burning.  I remember my mother gave me some Japanese stuff once and she thought she had killed me, the pain was so bad.  I'd hate to imagine anything like that in my nether regions.

:erg: 

Cthulhu


----------



## donald (Apr 9, 2002)

QUOTEOriginally posted by GouRonin, 

"Actually, it has the opposite affect and intensifies it"...

G.R.,

I realize you posted this awhile back, but I just can't resist.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

There is an old Napolitan saying. Which in my book fits that situation perfectly. Ready? Better you than me... 
On another note. I for the most part have enjoyed your wit here, and on other sites. For that, and especially for the abovementioned, grasi mia paisan, grasi...

Salute in Christ,
Donald


----------

